# Shaft flex for PGA Pros?



## michael

I was wondering what most PGA tour pros use for there driver shafts, a stiff, x-flex or extra stiff? I just got 2 drivers with a stiff shafts and I swing anywhere between 110 and 120 mph, did I get a shaft that isn't stiff enough and if so what kind of problems might it cause me? The shafts are grafolly prolaunch red graphite and and Aldila VS Proto type 65-S 350. Thanks.


----------



## Foster4

x stiff is same as extra stiff....hint with the eXtra...they use anywhere from stiff to x stiff ...some may use regular ..the shorter hitters


----------



## white_tiger_137

I seem to remember you introducing yourself as a 1 handicap. Most 1 handicaps would be able to answer that quite easily.


----------



## michael

white_tiger_137 said:


> I seem to remember you introducing yourself as a 1 handicap. Most 1 handicaps would be able to answer that quite easily.


I also said I've only been playing for a year. I'm still learning everything about all of the equipment because it is so complicated but as far as playing yah I am a 1 handicap. I just have the natural abillity I guess. I know it's hard to believe and it would be hard for me to believe too if I've been playing all of my life and still had a 10 handicap but I'm not here to make all of you believe me just to get some info and share some stuff.


----------



## michael

Foster4 said:


> x stiff is same as extra stiff....hint with the eXtra...they use anywhere from stiff to x stiff ...some may use regular ..the shorter hitters


I thought I heard somewhere that there was something in between a stiff and an extra stiff called an x-flex. Is that not true?


----------



## 300Yards

I use an X flex, extra stiff, whatever you want to call it... IMO, if you swing at 110+, you need to start thinking about using one too. A shaft that is too flexible will have you hitting duck hooks if your no just real careful.

I won't question your cap..but for playing only for a year..that is nothing short of extraordinary!


----------



## michael

300Yards said:


> I use an X flex, extra stiff, whatever you want to call it... IMO, if you swing at 110+, you need to start thinking about using one too. A shaft that is too flexible will have you hitting duck hooks if your no just real careful.
> 
> I won't question your cap..but for playing only for a year..that is nothing short of extraordinary!


Thanks for the compliment. I only wish I had been playing golf my whole life and not start at 18 but I guess I still got time to try and make it on the tour. Yah I will look into that. I have an extra stiff on my current x460 driver and I have problems hooking it from time to time so I might have some problems when I get my new driver. How much would it cost to change the stiff flex to xstiff?


----------



## 300Yards

It depends..my shop charges $50 for a shaft swap + cost of new shaft. Prices will vary though. I would like to start doing it myself. Most of the time, I will just have them pull it, and I'll reshaft myself.


----------



## Golfbum

white_tiger_137 said:


> I seem to remember you introducing yourself as a 1 handicap. Most 1 handicaps would be able to answer that quite easily.


I tend to agree with the above statement. BTW, why would you care what shaft a PGA pro uses? Is he hitting your tee shots?

For someone who says he has only been playing one year and is a 1 handicap  and has had teaching PROS tell you that you can play on the tour in the future (you and 5000 other 1 handicappers) then you really should know what shafts you need right now.

Oh just in case you feel like actually doing some research and finding out what shafts are in most of the big boys drivers, it is available online. But I'll let you find that info on your own, it will be a challenge for you!


----------



## Foster4

Being and one handicap and never playing in tournaments is one thing ....Being a 1 handicap and playing in many tournaments is another...My guess you play in a tournament by the rules your score would go up at least 5 shots if not 10 from your so called handicap...Handicaps aren't to reliable because you get to post the scores you want so hey you have a bad day why not just leave that score out its easy to do ...So you catch my drift? If you have played tournament golf then you know scores can easily go up. Especially state tournaments etc or the future masters and all that ...You say your handicap is a one, i say go play some local golf tournaments maybe some big junior tournaments if your really a 1 handicap you should be able to win alot of the junior tournaments out there. But if you don't know shafts etc you probably don't know any tours / tournaments for juniors therefore you really haven't been in competition ever except your local tournaments


----------



## michael

Thanks for all of the info peeps. Damn it looks like I really started something when I just said how good I was. And you are right I haven't played in any major tournaments yet, so I guess I'll wait and see and let you guys know how good I do in them. However I have played with a couple kids who have played in major tournaments(High School state championships) and did considerably better than them. I don't know why so many people on here act like someone can't make the tour, I mean someone has to be on the Tour right? These guys can't do anything physically that I can't. It's just gonna take practice and detication and thats something I've allways done with every sport I've done. As far as mental toughness I consider football to be more of a mental challenge than golf. Golf is an easy sport if you ask me, all you gotta do is hit the ball in the whole with noone running into you blowing your head off. If anyone that sees this message knows they have the physical capabillity to be on the tour and really want to be on it give it all you got and do it.


----------



## 300Yards

michael said:


> Thanks for all of the info peeps. Damn it looks like I really started something when I just said how good I was. And you are right I haven't played in any major tournaments yet, so I guess I'll wait and see and let you guys know how good I do in them. However I have played with a couple kids who have played in major tournaments(High School state championships) and did considerably better than them. *I don't know why so many people on here act like someone can't make the tour, I mean someone has to be on the Tour right? These guys can't do anything physically that I can't. It's just gonna take practice and detication and thats something I've allways done with every sport I've done. As far as mental toughness I consider football to be more of a mental challenge than golf. Golf is an easy sport if you ask me, all you gotta do is hit the ball in the whole with noone running into you blowing your head off.* If anyone that sees this message knows they have the physical capabillity to be on the tour and really want to be on it give it all you got and do it.


Ok, I wanted to believe you.. but after this, I can't believe you. No way can I believe you to be a 1 capper, when you don't think golf is a mental game. I suppose your a believer in grip it and rip it? Well, that'll get you nowhere quick. I bet you have never played a full 18, at a course with a course rating of 70+, and a slope of 115+, and a Par of 70 or more. The pros are pros, because they average Par or better EVERY single time they play! If you think Tiger is the best ever because of his muscle, then you obviously know little of this game. If you took away Tiger;s power, and had him to where he could hit 280 max, he'd still be the best. He plays to positions awesomely, he learns the course, and knows where to go, and where not to go. It only LOOKs easy. It's not. I've played at professional courses, the ones you watch on TV. They are not easy, and even a 1 capper like me has trouble with them. Ever tried to hook a ball around a tree, carry a bunker 10 yards across, onto a green that is 50 yards across, and trying to stop it from catching the backslope and rolling off the into the water? Not easy, and yet the pros do it nearly every time they play.


Football is mental? Sure ok, but that is a sport that is more strategic, than mental. I never got peoples fascination with football. Personally, I hate it, because to me it is a muscle over brains type of game.


I' m not trying to bite your head off here, but you REALLY need to play in a tournament man.. you think it's easy to play in front of 6,000 people? Go do it! I've done it, and trust me, it's a lot different than just playing single, in a recreational type environment. I've done LD tournaments, high school tournaments, local tournaments.. I love them, and I have won a few times, but I don't kid myself into thinking I'm good enough for the PGA.


----------



## michael

I think I'm gonna have a little trouble with dealing with you golf people because you are so different from other sports. Everyone is so uptight to me. I hate it when people take a half an hour to pick there club and another half an hour to get their stance and then another half an hour to hit it, when I just go up there and hit it within 15 seconds and hit it 30 times better than them. It's pretty funny if you ask me. Trust me I know golf is a mental sport and I never said it wasn't.... I was talking about mental TOUGHNESS, not mental. I think golf is probably the sport where you have to use your head the most, but as far as being mentally tough, I'd rather have a 10 foot put than have a 300lbs lineman trying to kill me. I think you missunderstood me about what I said about the mental thing. And the main courses I play on are Bing Maloney and Bartely Cavanaugh here in sacramento, so you can tell me if they are tough or not, I wouldn't know how tough they are compared to others.


----------



## Foster4

i can't describe HOW HARD I'M LAUGHING right now ....SO FRICKEN HARD...omg my jaw is hurting ....roflmao

this guy really cracks me up...i told you he hadn't played in a single tournament....These are the guys that i wanna hustle so bad...tournament golf is night and day compared to regular golf with buddies


----------



## michael

I've played in tournaments, but not huge ones. I'd be happy to play you so you can hustle me bro.


----------



## Foster4

would gladly take your money heh...i'm guessing you blew away the fields in those lil tournaments you played in too


----------



## michael

Do you live in California? Is there a website where you can post your swing on? I'd like to show you my swing and see all of yours.


----------



## Foster4

video it and put on youtube...i'm a 3 handicap(last time i had one) so i guess that means you can beat me


----------



## michael

K I'll try and get it video taped and put it on the computer in the next couple of days and let you guys tear up all of my FAULTS.


----------



## Foster4

can have a bad swing and be a good golfer


----------



## Foster4

or a good swing and be terrible


----------



## michael

True. I guess you can just look at Furyk(sp). You can kinda tell if someone has the natural abillity though when you watch them hit even if they don't have a great swing.


----------



## michael

What do you want me to film a full round of me playing golf?LOL. I would but I can't.


----------



## Foster4

i'm not saying you can't shoot that low i'm just saying you haven't fully accessed the situation..I actually have a friend just like you ...He played baseball basketball in middleschool and some of highschool ...then took up golf ...took him one yr to make the top 5 on our team and by that means he had to shoot 40's or lower ...so he got good fast but the thing he lacks is the mental side ..tournaments just kill him...and parts of his game aren't fined tuned enough to compete all the time but yea he'll go out with me and he gives me a good competition(if not beats me ) when we play but when it comes to a tournament before its started i have a 5-10 shot advantage on him. 


and who knows wat the pro tour takes...


----------



## Golfbum

michael said:


> I think I'm gonna have a little trouble with dealing with you golf people because you are so different from other sports. Everyone is so uptight to me. I hate it when people take a half an hour to pick there club and another half an hour to get their stance and then another half an hour to hit it, when I just go up there and hit it within 15 seconds and hit it 30 times better than them. It's pretty funny if you ask me. Trust me I know golf is a mental sport and I never said it wasn't.... I was talking about mental TOUGHNESS, not mental. I think golf is probably the sport where you have to use your head the most, but as far as being mentally tough, I'd rather have a 10 foot put than have a 300lbs lineman trying to kill me. I think you missunderstood me about what I said about the mental thing. And the main courses I play on are Bing Maloney and Bartely Cavanaugh here in sacramento, so you can tell me if they are tough or not, I wouldn't know how tough they are compared to others.


Now after reading these comments I know you are full of S**T.
You are one who tends to brag. You have bragged about this 1 handicap of yours, yet you do not list courses you play or if you have a LEGIT USGA HANDICAP CARD. Hell I would be a 1 too if I played executive length courses with no ratings.
I bet you hit it 350 yards with the driver on every drive too?  
You are insulting to people like myself who have played this game for 25 years or longer. 
Tour Pro, you'll be working in a gas station pumping gas with your attitude towards the game and other people that play it.
Quit bragging and you might gain some respect.


----------



## 300Yards

Oh no.. he can make into the PGA.. let him try.. First, you need to win about 50 local tournaments, then you need to invited to play in the U.S. Open. Now all you need to do is win, let the sponsors roll in, and get on the tour! Of course, you'll have Tiger, Mickleson, Singh, Furyk, Weekley, and many other standing in your way.. but hey, no sweat right? Someone with your skills should have no problems.. :laugh: Seriously though, get the head game in check, and try. Your determined to do it, so maybe you could.. Who are we to say you can't?

Never know until you try..


----------



## michael

Golfbum said:


> Now after reading these comments I know you are full of S**T.
> You are one who tends to brag. You have bragged about this 1 handicap of yours, yet you do not list courses you play or if you have a LEGIT USGA HANDICAP CARD. Hell I would be a 1 too if I played executive length courses with no ratings.
> I bet you hit it 350 yards with the driver on every drive too?
> You are insulting to people like myself who have played this game for 25 years or longer.
> Tour Pro, you'll be working in a gas station pumping gas with your attitude towards the game and other people that play it.
> Quit bragging and you might gain some respect.


Actually I did tell you the courses I play on in the sam post you quoted. I must say though, I need to shut up untill I get on the tour and then I'll open my mouth. If someone else on here thinks they have what it takes to be on the tour and thinks they will get there then hey I say more power to yah I'm not going to hate on you untill I've seen you play.


----------



## michael

300Yards said:


> Oh no.. he can make into the PGA.. let him try.. First, you need to win about 50 local tournaments, then you need to invited to play in the U.S. Open. Now all you need to do is win, let the sponsors roll in, and get on the tour! Of course, you'll have Tiger, Mickleson, Singh, Furyk, Weekley, and many other standing in your way.. but hey, no sweat right? Someone with your skills should have no problems.. :laugh: Seriously though, get the head game in check, and try. Your determined to do it, so maybe you could.. Who are we to say you can't?
> 
> Never know until you try..


Actually all I gotta do is go to Q- School and qualify.


----------



## 300Yards

I think that would take you to the Open..


----------



## Foster4

Q-School would get you a year exemption on tour...So you would then play as many tourney's to try and make the top 125 to stay on tour...Or win a tournament which bascially gurentee's w/e you sponsers etc.

Going the open route you would have to play in qualifiers to get in then play well like top 25 will get you invited back i think to next years. And once you do that ppl will get you sponsers etc then you gotta make top 125 with those exemptions then you could be on tour..The us open is not the only one to try and get into ...Can get into the british etc by playing well in amatuer tournaments etc...same goes with the us open ...and theres the canadian open ..the western open...etc list goes on


----------



## Foster4

michael said:


> Actually I did tell you the courses I play on in the sam post you quoted. I must say though, I need to shut up untill I get on the tour and then I'll open my mouth.



couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## michael

Foster4 said:


> Q-School would get you a year exemption on tour...So you would then play as many tourney's to try and make the top 125 to stay on tour...Or win a tournament which bascially gurentee's w/e you sponsers etc.
> 
> Going the open route you would have to play in qualifiers to get in then play well like top 25 will get you invited back i think to next years. And once you do that ppl will get you sponsers etc then you gotta make top 125 with those exemptions then you could be on tour..The us open is not the only one to try and get into ...Can get into the british etc by playing well in amatuer tournaments etc...same goes with the us open ...and theres the canadian open ..the western open...etc list goes on


Thanks for the info.... Have you guys heard about the San Diego Golf Academy? I'm thinking about going there for a couple years to get ready for Q-School and get somewhat of an education.


----------



## Foster4

umm thats more for like if you want to be a pro at a course or range so you know how to do the stuff of changing shafts teaching ppl ...thats not for like playing pros...but yes i heard of it ...im thinking about doing something along those lines in florida or san diego....

if you just wanna learn stuff talk with pros at courses and read golf books and just read online stuff...you can learn alot


----------



## michael

Oh ok. They also give you unlimated lessons and driving range balls as well so I might look into it.


----------



## Foster4

you do know what Q-school is dont you? Its not like an actual school. Its playing golf against ppl and its a very rigorous competition against many ppl that have been pros or the best amatuers ..So you have qualifying and if you slip up once your gone and this goes on for a few months or a month idk exactly but its something along those lines..Then the last competition is a 36 hole tournament and the top 15 get cards or top 25 i forget...Also you could go the nationwide route and qualify for that tour then finish top 25 on that tour and get a pga tour card for one year


----------



## michael

Yah I know all about Q- School and I can't wait to go there in a year or 2.


----------



## Foster4

Good luck Q school is hell through what i heard..


----------



## michael

Hell? It's competition and there is no better thing in the world to me than competition. I do my best in competition. I've never met a more competitive person than me and my friends would say the same thing. I don't know why I'm like that I can't help it. I honestly think Ima be better than Tiger and I know %99 percent of people laugh at that but then they get to know me and they think it's possible.


----------



## Foster4

sry but yea i did laugh...couldn't help it ...lol...then why aren't you sipping out of the clariet jug and married to a model from sweden ...i just don't get it haha...wait did you win the pga this week? where were you ?

gonna when more then 18 majors are we? cuz tigers probably gonna win about 18-20 i would say if not more..

now it was one thing for tiger to say he was gonna be the best when he was 18 he already had 3 us junior titles and 2 us amatuers if not 3 by 18...

for you to say it is just amusing with your local wait do you have any wins?


----------



## michael

Haha I love it. This is just more motivation for me. Tiger Woods physically and mentally can't do anything I can't. With a lot of practice and detication I'll be right up there with him watch..... and then I'll come back to this forum and tell you guys what it's like on the tour.


----------



## Golfbum

michael said:


> Haha I love it. This is just more motivation for me. Tiger Woods physically and mentally can't do anything I can't. With a lot of practice and detication I'll be right up there with him watch..... and then I'll come back to this forum and tell you guys what it's like on the tour.


I am 51, I'll be dead by time you ever see any tour!
You think Q School is a walk in the park? Dream on buddy. If you can't win the US Amateur then you might as well not even bother trying Q School. You do know what the US Amateur is don't you? Some guy named Tiger won it 3 times before turning Pro.
You remind me of a male version of Michelle Wie.


----------



## michael

Did your doctor say you only have a couple years to live or something cuz ima be on the tour in a couple years. I never said Q- School was a walk in the park. I said competition is what I love and when I do my best. I really wish I could play with you guys, it would be so much FUN!


----------



## Foster4

you'd probably beat me...cuz i would be laughing so dang hard


----------



## michael

Haha... Atleast I'd win. Hey I never said how I was gonna get on the tour... If Tigers laughing the whole time how can he beat me. LOL. No seriously Ima be on there cuz my golf tallent.


----------



## Golfbum

michael said:


> Did your doctor say you only have a couple years to live or something cuz ima be on the tour in a couple years. I never said Q- School was a walk in the park. I said competition is what I love and when I do my best. I really wish I could play with you guys, it would be so much FUN!


No, I should be good for another 25-30 years after getting my heart repaired last year.

Tell us OH GREAT ONE. When was the last time you won a MAJOR AMATEUR EVENT? I am not talking beating your highschool golf team buddies. I am talking a MAJOR AMATEUR EVENT. Like the CA STATE AMATEUR.

If you are so sure of yourself, and your god given talents, state your full name so we can all be sure to say "We knew that guy when he was a bragging punk on the golf forum"
:laugh: :laugh: 

BTW, here is a little lesson for you to learn. Never state you can beat everyone you come across. You never know how much talent someone has until he takes your money from you on the 18th green.  

It is one thing to be cocky and have the talent to back it up. It is quite another to be cocky and mouthy, and never proven yourself to anyone in the real world of golf.

BTW I usually do not run down forum users. However you have opened yourself up for what we are laying on you. How do you know you can beat me, or other members of this forum? Did you inquire about our indexes? Did you ask us if we have won any golf events? No, you just brag about how you will beat us all and you think it would be fun to do so. You have a lot to learn in life and you better start learning it ASAP before someone knocks you flat on your ass.


----------



## michael

Why do you think I haven't mentioned my whole name? Because I don't want all of this to bite me in the ass when I get there. When you see a guy named Michael though and he is a big Chargers fan that MIGHT be me cuz Ima be wearing Chargers stuff when I play. I don't need to learn any lessons from an old grandpa like yourself. You are 51 and I bet I know a lot more about life then you ever will. One fact you don't know about me is that I talk a lot of mess (in fun nature) cuz I got a sense of humor, something that you grandpa still have not discovered in your 51 years of life obviously. If you knew me in person you wouldn't be calling me a punk, but probably a fun guy who talks a lot of mess but can take a lot mess too. Don't have a heart attack over this though wait untill you see a guy named Michael who is a Chargers fan and say "holly s##t, he did make it".


----------



## Golfbum

michael said:


> Why do you think I haven't mentioned my whole name? Because I don't want all of this to bite me in the ass when I get there. When you see a guy named Michael though and he is a big Chargers fan that MIGHT be me cuz Ima be wearing Chargers stuff when I play. I don't need to learn any lessons from an old grandpa like yourself. You are 51 and I bet I know a lot more about life then you ever will. One fact you don't know about me is that I talk a lot of mess (in fun nature) cuz I got a sense of humor, something that you grandpa still have not discovered in your 51 years of life obviously. If you knew me in person you wouldn't be calling me a punk, but probably a fun guy who talks a lot of mess but can take a lot mess too. Don't have a heart attack over this though wait untill you see a guy named Michael who is a Chargers fan and say "holly s##t, he did make it".


----------



## 300Yards

Uh Michael... Stop sniffing paint, get off the steroids, and come back to planet Earth please..

BTW, you only wear on Tour, what your sponsors ask you to wear. That's how you get paid. The spectators also pay you.. with this attitude, even if you do make it, you won't have many fans, and you'll be as much of a wash out hatriot, as Rory Sabbatini. But good luck buddy. I can only wish you best, because you have so much to learn about this game. They will eat you alive in Q school.. You've never played on a PGA level course, never been in a real tournament, and yet you think your skills are better than Tiger.. I gotta admit, your an ambitious one..


----------



## Foster4

i think he plays a par 3 executive course and does his handicap out of a par 72 course lol


----------



## 300Yards

Personally, I think he configures it from a 9 hole course..


----------



## michael

Yah you guys are all right. Then again 300 you are the same guy who says he is only 5'7" and can bomb it past what most PGA pros can do. I'm just gonna let my playing do the talking now. By the way you don't know me well enough to say I won't have any fans, you only know me from what I've said on here. How do you know I'm not a really nice guy who just likes to have fun and talk on the computer? I'm sorry everyone I've gotta go now and start writting my exceptance speeches.


----------



## Golfbum

300Yards said:


> Uh Michael... Stop sniffing paint, get off the steroids, and come back to planet Earth please..
> 
> BTW, you only wear on Tour, what your sponsors ask you to wear. That's how you get paid. The spectators also pay you.. with this attitude, even if you do make it, you won't have many fans, and you'll be as much of a wash out hatriot, as Rory Sabbatini. But good luck buddy. I can only wish you best, because you have so much to learn about this game. They will eat you alive in Q school.. You've never played on a PGA level course, never been in a real tournament, and yet you think your skills are better than Tiger.. I gotta admit, your an ambitious one..


And a mouthy one too, who dreams way too much for his own good1:laugh:


----------



## Foster4

exceptance speeches lol ...i'm sure your going to some NCAA division one school haha


----------



## 373

Having been away a while, I've only just read this thread. I have to say I'm disappointed at how we are ragging on michael. This isn't the usual kind personality with which this group helps one another.

It's not important whether he can really play to a 1 handicap. It's not important whether as a young man he has the positive attitude to believe he can get through all the various levels of Q-School, (it's not just one tournament). It's not important that he has confidence in himself and thinks he can succeed as a tour pro one day. Those are called dreams and thank God some people are devoted to their dreams.

I'm the Executive Director of a synagogue. In my job, I have the unfortunate times when I have to meet with someone who has lost their will to live, much less just stopped believing in their dreams. 

What is important is that we all have our dreams. When I was in college and became a little bit known as a good player around the Missouri Valley Conference, (that's where the University of Louisville was then), I had dreams of turning pro and every April, envisioned myself holding that Master's trophy.

Well, life gets in the way of our dreams and while I was a club pro for a while and even won some money in a few regional tournaments, I lost my dream and realized I was a lot more valuable to my family by being in business and being home at night. Years later, I have no regrets what so ever. Life has been very good to me.

The point is, I got to live my dream, however briefly, contrary to what everyone said my chances may be of succeeding at it. Until we convince ourselves that our dreams are no longer worth pursuing, we shouldn't step on someone else's dreams.

Michael, judging by the way you write, I'm going to guess you are a young man, probably a senior high school student. I would suggest you get yourself a copy of John Feinstein's book, Tales From The Q School. In it, you will be able to get a very quick sense of what your future holds. Secondly, as a father and grandfather, let me subject you to some fatherly advice. 

If I guessed right about your age, start getting in touch with colleges about playing golf and maybe one of them will pay for some of your education. Then start playing in local tournaments so you create a list of accomplishments to show them. Before you do anything else, grab whichever of the recent golf magazines it was that had a long article about how to get a college to notice you and to set yourself up to play there. Pursue your education. We all need something to support us in a business manner whether we make it or not. Most importantly, we all need something to fall back on when we get older because none of us can avoid that. Your education is important.

In the meantime friends, let's try to remain just that, friends... and let the young man pursue his dreams.


----------



## michael

Yup, life's short. Don't hate, congradullate and follow your dreams. When you are hating you are watching. I wouldn't dare say I have the abillity to be president of the US, but I wouldn't hate on someone who does and it is their dream. I don't really care what you guys got to say after this though, I'm going to just drop it.


----------



## bjterry62

Michael, if you REALLY want to shut the criticism down, here is the link to the US Amatuer website. The 07 Amatuer has already been played, but they will list the 08 location and date before the end of the year. A USGA Handicap index of 2.4 is all that is required and it doesn't cost much to fly anywhere out of CA. Practice up and enter it next year. One thing to remember, it's Match Play. That means that all you have to do is beat the guy you're playing against each day by winning more holes than he does. That's it. One on one. Make a good showing and everyone will have to eat crow.

Heres the links.

Official Website Of The 2007 U.S. Amateur

Competitions Calendar | United States Golf Association

Good luck,

BT


----------



## michael

Is there an age limit? I'll be 20 next year. If not I'm definately down. I'm trying to download my swing on the computer so you guys can see all my FAULTS. I'll try and get it up today.


----------



## michael

OH and are there rules of getting a USGA handicap, I hope so because if they don't there will be 15 cappers there that say they have a 2.


----------



## bjterry62

No age limit. Info on the handicap is at this link

2007 USGA Championships Handicap Requirements

There is a link a little ways down that will take you to a search machine. Type in your city and state and there you are. All the courses that will help you get a USGA Handicap. Here it is.

United States Golf Association

You might want to look up the definition of "Amatuer" also. That would be in the "Rules of Golf". You wouldn't want to be DQ'd because you took money for some local tourny.

BT


----------



## michael

Thanks .


----------



## Foster4

in big tourny's like that you'll have to write your club or a club pro that can verify your handicap...


----------



## Foster4

US Amatuer (qualifying in late june to early august) register ends in may next site i wanna say is pinehurst but that might be wrong..

Western Am (june 15ish) for qualifying i think

Pacific Am

Pub Links (can't be a member of a private club within last yr or something) May entry July-aug qualifying

Eastern Amatuer not sure ..still looking for info myself

Southern Am (May)

Then i have GA state open and GA state am (march-May entry)

thats my list of tournaments...just to give you some kinda of idea of whats out there..some of the dates are wrong maybe but pretty close...can get accurate dates after they 2007 tournaments are finished...Then the sites will be updating for 2008 tournaments then you can register...

Btw you got the US open qualifying...Western Open ...Canadian Open ...but i'm not really fooling with those...so idk the dates...Us open qualifying is like may i'm pretty sure so entry is probably a few months before like March or so...anything that says open is open to all ppl but you have to qualify unless your a pro...


----------



## michael

Wow thanks, I didn't know anybody can try to enter a pro tournament. I'll definately look into that.


----------



## Foster4

you have alot to learn


----------



## Golfbum

Foster4 said:


> you have alot to learn



No kidding and it is tough to learn a lot while playing the local Muni's


----------



## michael

Haha... Oh man you are probably the funniest bum I have ever met. No seriously though I do have a lot to learn about golf just like anyone else who has started playing a year ago.


----------



## Foster4

micheal you brighten up my day with your comments ...makes me giggle


----------



## 300Yards

michael said:


> Yah you guys are all right. *Then again 300 you are the same guy who says he is only 5'7" and can bomb it past what most PGA pros can do.* I'm just gonna let my playing do the talking now. By the way you don't know me well enough to say I won't have any fans, you only know me from what I've said on here. How do you know I'm not a really nice guy who just likes to have fun and talk shit on the computer? I'm sorry everyone I've gotta go now and start writting my exceptance speeches.


I never said that.. Yes, i probably can, but that's not my average. My average drive is only 280-290 yards. I don't bomb it on every hole, off every teebox. There's more to the game than that.. You need to keep that in mind.


----------



## michael

Whats wrong with your game then? Are you hitting it that far but never hitting the fairway or something? Why aren't you trying to turn pro? Can you not putt or chip or something?


----------



## TGOH

Man. This thread is incredibly entertaining. I'm not a low handicapper, or anything close, so I won't comment. Keep up the entertainment though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards

michael said:


> Whats wrong with your game then? Are you hitting it that far but never hitting the fairway or something? Why aren't you trying to turn pro? Can you not putt or chip or something?



How do you know I haven't tried? Oh, yes, I've tried.. but what I have found out, is that I really don't desire that..


----------



## bjterry62

What 300 is trying to say is that Competitive Golf is not for everyone. And that's the way it should be. The game was created as a pastime sport, like many others, and millions of people play it in that capacity. But like many others, it became so popular that we established professional competition for those who desire that. Competition is tough, but there are many who like the competiton and see no reason to play the game if they're not competing. The thing is, everyone needs to respect all players regardless of their ability or aspirations.

I admire the professional who has what it takes to win.
I admire the weekend player who hit's one great shot out of 100.
I admire the players who walk the courses for their health and enjoyment of the game.
I admire the kids who work so hard to try to get good enough to play with their parents.
I admire the handicapped players who overcome their afflictions to play the game.

So you see, there's a lot more to this game than whacking the heck out of the ball or getting a lower score than the next guy.

BT


----------



## 300Yards

Yeah, nicely said! I'm kinda different though.. I enjoy competitive tournament golf, but I just wouldn't want to do it all the time. If I was to go pro, then I feel like the game would cease to mean the same thing to me, as it does now. I wouldn't want it to be about money.


----------



## michael

Well thats a good way of saying your not good enough I guess. You are saying you'd rather have a regular day job and make 20 times less money(although I don't know how much you make) than to do the sport you love for a living and make millions. It's ok if you aren't good enough or don't have the mental toughness, but don't try and blame it on something else and act like you don't want it to be about the money... Come on get real. If I don't make it, I will come back to this forum and tell everyone on here that they were right and that I didn't have what it took(although I'm GOING to make it). 

BJTERRY, I see what you are saying, and I don't know how you got out anything that I have said that I don't respect all golfers. Heck my dad sucks at golf but I enjoy playing with him. Golf has different meanings to everyone. To some people it's winning (Tiger), for some people it's just something to do, to some people it's a great sport that is fun to be somewhat competitive with... It's different for everyone so don't make it sound like your point of view on golf should be everyones. Everyone is different and nobody HAS to do anything but be themselves.


----------



## Golfbum

michael said:


> Well thats a good way of saying your not good enough I guess. You are saying you'd rather have a regular day job and make 20 times less money(although I don't know how much you make) than to do the sport you love for a living and make millions. It's ok if you aren't good enough or don't have the mental toughness, but don't try and blame it on something else and act like you don't want it to be about the money...
> .


Have you ever heard of a gentleman named Bobby Jones? 
Enough said....................................


----------



## michael

The difference between Jones and him is that Jones played on the pga tour and won a US Open and many more.


----------



## Golfbum

michael said:


> The difference between Jones and him is that Jones played on the pga tour and won a US Open and many more.



Bobby Jones did not play on the PGA Tour. Jones played the major Amateur Events and the US and British Opens. As an amateur he could not accept prize money. He played to WIN events and trophies, not cash. You might want to read up on Mr Jones. Since it appears you do not know how to use Google I have done the work for you. Go read about Bobby Jones and learn something.


----------



## 300Yards

michael said:


> Well thats a good way of saying your not good enough I guess. You are saying you'd rather have a regular day job and make 20 times less money(although I don't know how much you make) than to do the sport you love for a living and make millions. It's ok if you aren't good enough or don't have the mental toughness, but don't try and blame it on something else and act like you don't want it to be about the money... Come on get real. If I don't make it, I will come back to this forum and tell everyone on here that they were right and that I didn't have what it took(although I'm GOING to make it).
> 
> BJTERRY, I see what you are saying, and I don't know how you got out anything that I have said that I don't respect all golfers. Heck my dad sucks at golf but I enjoy playing with him. Golf has different meanings to everyone. To some people it's winning (Tiger), for some people it's just something to do, to some people it's a great sport that is fun to be somewhat competitive with... It's different for everyone so don't make it sound like your point of view on golf should be everyones. Everyone is different and nobody HAS to do anything but be themselves.


Uhh, you do realize you contradicted yourself there, right?:laugh: 

Look man, I could play pro, I wouldn't be one of the best guys, but I could do it. However to me, golf is a fun sport, that is competitive, and helps keep me in shape. I hate to break this too you, but there's more to life than money. I know because I have plenty of it. As far as my abilities, you should read the tips that won me the driver. Have you seen my course management guide? If not, you should read it. If you do, you will see that I am plenty dedicated, and my knowledge of the game is very good. 

edited: Didn't mean to come off like that big a d***.. sorry..


----------



## michael

I know you are a lot more knowledgable at golf than I am, but that doesn't mean you are a better player. Look all I was saying was if you love the game and can make millions to play the game then why not do it? In about 4 months I will be going to a golf college for 2 years so I'll get all the knowledge I need then. And as far as me walking the walk I do it every day on the practice range getting ready to be the #1 golfer in the world some day.


----------



## Foster4

your so good just get on tour already...why do you need knowledge if you can beat tiger ?


----------



## Golfbum

Foster4 said:


> your so good just get on tour already...why do you need knowledge if you can beat tiger ?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I doubt he could beat a rug :laugh:


----------



## 300Yards

If only I was a moderator.. this thread would be locked and killed...

Hey now, there's a good idea! How about it Admin?? Am I worthy??:laugh:


----------



## michael

Golfbum said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I doubt he could beat a rug :laugh:


Atleast I don't sleep on one.:cheeky4:


----------



## 373

OK gang... play nice or I WILL close this sucker.


----------



## GolfKid22

Haha...this Thread Is The Funniest Thing I Have Ever Read!!!
Michael...dude Your Digging Yourself A Bigger Hole Every Post You Make.
You Should Stop While Your Ahead!


----------



## Foster4

they won't close it ..this is good forum ...funniest stuff i have ever seen...i will cry if they do so play nice guys...

ps: i don't think he was ever ahead anywhere in this post...well yea he never was...


----------



## michael

Haha. How do you know if someone is ahead on this or not? I'm just here the spread the word about the up and coming best golfer in the world, that's all.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Alright after reading this I have to add my opinion to this. Like I said before it is my opinion to you can't say its wrong or right. OK now I will get down to what I have to say. First of all this is pretty funny. As far as this topic goes, I didn't realize that you 300yards was as good as you are. I think that is really cool that you could be a pro, even as you say maybe not the best pro but a pro all the same. As for michael I don't wanna call you a liar but I won't believe it until I see it, if you are good as you say you are I'm sure I'll see you on T.V then. I know I want to be better as most golfers do, and the reason I want to be better is not so I can be on T.V. The reason I want to be better is so I can be famous in my own little world, famous to my friends and to the people at the courses I play at. I want people to go wow that guy is good. I want kids to look up to me as someone who is good. I'm sure were all into other stuff besides golf. As great a game as it is eventually we all have to take a break and do other things. For me I want to be famous in other things like ATV racing. I won't go to deep into that but that is just as example. Well guys I hope you understand what I am saying here.

Black_Out_Racing_#13


----------



## GolfKid22

Topflite_d2 said:


> Alright after reading this I have to add my opinion to this. Like I said before it is my opinion to you can't say its wrong or right. OK now I will get down to what I have to say. First of all this is pretty funny. As far as this topic goes, I didn't realize that you 300yards was as good as you are. I think that is really cool that you could be a pro, even as you say maybe not the best pro but a pro all the same. As for michael I don't wanna call you a liar but I won't believe it until I see it, if you are good as you say you are I'm sure I'll see you on T.V then. I know I want to be better as most golfers do, and the reason I want to be better is not so I can be on T.V. The reason I want to be better is so I can be famous in my own little world, famous to my friends and to the people at the courses I play at. I want people to go wow that guy is good. I want kids to look up to me as someone who is good. I'm sure were all into other stuff besides golf. As great a game as it is eventually we all have to take a break and do other things. For me I want to be famous in other things like ATV racing. I won't go to deep into that but that is just as example. Well guys I hope you understand what I am saying here.
> 
> Black_Out_Racing_#13


Umm kinda pointless post but whatever.


----------



## Foster4

GolfKid22 said:


> Umm kinda pointless post but whatever.



Umm kinda pointless post but whatever.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Foster4 said:


> Umm kinda pointless post but whatever.


LOL good point there. Well the point of my other post is that we should lay off Michael and if he becomes a pro so be it if not well I guess we were right. But w/o seeing him play none of us should judge.


----------



## bjterry62

michael said:


> Well thats a good way of saying your not good enough I guess. You are saying you'd rather have a regular day job and make 20 times less money(although I don't know how much you make) than to do the sport you love for a living and make millions. It's ok if you aren't good enough or don't have the mental toughness, but don't try and blame it on something else and act like you don't want it to be about the money... Come on get real. If I don't make it, I will come back to this forum and tell everyone on here that they were right and that I didn't have what it took(although I'm GOING to make it).
> 
> BJTERRY, I see what you are saying, and I don't know how you got out anything that I have said that I don't respect all golfers. Heck my dad sucks at golf but I enjoy playing with him. Golf has different meanings to everyone. To some people it's winning (Tiger), for some people it's just something to do, to some people it's a great sport that is fun to be somewhat competitive with... It's different for everyone so don't make it sound like your point of view on golf should be everyones. Everyone is different and nobody HAS to do anything but be themselves.


It's pretty obvious by the first part of this quote that you don't respect 300! You have no idea what his capabilities are just as he doesn't know what yours are. I see no reason why you should spend 2 yrs in a golf college wasting hard earned money. Get you USGA handicap established and play the Amatuer tourneys. You can do that NEXT SPRING and everyone will be impressed as he**. As a matter of fact, you get a free ride to Augusta!! Winners of the US Amatuer, US Public Links, & US Mid-Amatuer all get invited to play in the Masters!! Win there and just accept the check and you're all set. Imagine the endorsements tossed at the first amatuer to win the Masters in who knows how long. Holy Crap!!!!! That would be the millions you're looking for and you can have it by tax time next year. DO IT MAN!!!!!! I WANT TO SEE IT!!

BT


----------



## 300Yards

All I can say is this: If you think you can, do it. Personally, I have no opinion of whether or not you are as good as you say you are. Being a veteran of internet forums, I have learned that you can't judge people by what they right on the internet. I for one, have trouble putting my thoughts on paper, as I actually feel them. That's tough to do... Back on subject.. I do think, however, it is unreasonable to believe you are better then Tiger. Ok, it's POSSIBLE, but it's just unrealistic to actually believe that. You may be good, and I really hope you are, but to think that, before you even get on tour and compete against some of those pros, or at least get tournament experience.. Don't you think that's being a bit dishonest to yourself? What will failure do to your ego, and pride?

Just gain a bit more experience is all I'm saying..

W00T! 700th post!


----------



## michael

bjterry62 said:


> It's pretty obvious by the first part of this quote that you don't respect 300! You have no idea what his capabilities are just as he doesn't know what yours are. I see no reason why you should spend 2 yrs in a golf college wasting hard earned money. Get you USGA handicap established and play the Amatuer tourneys. You can do that NEXT SPRING and everyone will be impressed as he**. As a matter of fact, you get a free ride to Augusta!! Winners of the US Amatuer, US Public Links, & US Mid-Amatuer all get invited to play in the Masters!! Win there and just accept the check and you're all set. Imagine the endorsements tossed at the first amatuer to win the Masters in who knows how long. Holy Crap!!!!! That would be the millions you're looking for and you can have it by tax time next year. DO IT MAN!!!!!! I WANT TO SEE IT!!
> 
> BT


The problem with not going to school is that what if some freak thing happens and I get injured or something.... Then I would be screwed. I just wanna have a backup plane. Plus while I am at the school I will get free lessons, be playing in tournaments every week and can practice as much as I want. I will try and enter some major tournaments though like the U.S. Amatuer, or California state amatuer.


----------



## michael

300Yards said:


> All I can say is this: If you think you can, do it. Personally, I have no opinion of whether or not you are as good as you say you are. Being a veteran of internet forums, I have learned that you can't judge people by what they right on the internet. I for one, have trouble putting my thoughts on paper, as I actually feel them. That's tough to do... Back on subject.. I do think, however, it is unreasonable to believe you are better then Tiger. Ok, it's POSSIBLE, but it's just unrealistic to actually believe that. You may be good, and I really hope you are, but to think that, before you even get on tour and compete against some of those pros, or at least get tournament experience.. Don't you think that's being a bit dishonest to yourself? What will failure do to your ego, and pride?
> 
> Just gain a bit more experience is all I'm saying..
> 
> W00T! 700th post!


Failure will just fuel me more. I am plenty confident in myself to not get down over some failure. Heck if I was that type of person than I would've just gave up on sports after my football dream ended after having a bad knee injury. Most people think what seperates great athletes from good athletes is just their athletic abillity but it's not. What do Tiger, Michael Jordan, LaDanian Tomlinson and many more great athletes have in common?.... They are all the most confident and competitive people you will meet and it's just something they were just born with. You can't teach someone to be competitive. Of course you have to have a lot of tallent too but what seperates good from great is confidents and competiveness. If someone is better than me than I will do whatever it takes so he won't be better than me the next time we play. I don't have to force myself everyday to say ok you gotta say you are going to be better than Tiger, it's just engraned(sp) in me and I can't help but think that just like most people can't help but think they will never be as good as him. If noone ever thinks they will be better than Tiger than noone will be. And don't think when I get on tour I'm gonna be a **** like Sabatini or whatever his name is, I'll be cool with everyone but at the same time I might talk a little trash.


----------



## Golfbum

For your sake I hope you enroll in an English Class while in school.


----------



## 300Yards

> Failure will just fuel me more. I am plenty confident in myself to not get down over some failure. Heck if I was that type of person than I would've just gave up on sports after my football dream ended after having a bad knee injury. Most people think what seperates great athletes from good athletes is just their athletic abillity but it's not. What do Tiger, Michael Jordan, LaDanian Tomlinson and many more great athletes have in common?.... They are all the most confident and competitive people you will meet and it's just something they were just born with. You can't teach someone to be competitive. Of course you have to have a lot of tallent too but what seperates good from great is confidents and competiveness. If someone is better than me than I will do whatever it takes so he won't be better than me the next time we play. I don't have to force myself everyday to say ok you gotta say you are going to be better than Tiger, it's just engraned(sp) in me and I can't help but think that just like most people can't help but think they will never be as good as him. If noone ever thinks they will be better than Tiger than noone will be. And don't think when I get on tour I'm gonna be a **** like Sabatini or whatever his name is, I'll be cool with everyone but at the same time I might talk a little trash.


Well good! That's exactly the attitude you need! Your right though, if noones believes they will be better than Tiger, then noone will. I remember what Tiger's dream was when he was a kid. "I am going to have more major wins than Jack Nicklaus." was what Tiger said. Has he done it? Well, not yet, but I see no reason for him not to do so. Noone is stepping up to his heat, and he is melting the competiiton because of it. So I hope you do fulfill your dream, and do have fans. Apparently you do understand what is important in this game, and I apologize for saying otherwise. Having a dream in important, but having the will to fulfill that dream, is what makes greatness.


----------

